# Andrew Lloyd Webbers Gamekeeper fined for trapping Tawny Owl



## noushka05

That poor owl must have suffered terribly :-(

Gamekeeper who worked on Andrew Lloyd Webber

/


----------



## crazy curtains

poor owl


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Crikey, God forbid someone's set up a trap incorrectly and admits it. I mean, next we'll get people admitting they have absolutely no possible way of living carbon free and ethical, I mean, how bad would that be, importing soya produce and [email protected] from abroad.


----------



## noushka05

crazy curtains said:


> poor owl


Its sickening CC.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Crikey, God forbid someone's set up a trap incorrectly and admits it. I mean, next we'll get people admitting they have absolutely no possible way of living carbon free and ethical, I mean, how bad would that be, importing soya produce and [email protected] from abroad.


I see I'm still on ignore then

What do you mean admits it? - he got caught & then tried to weasel his way out of it with excuses!

So barbaric are pole traps that they have been banned for over 100 years, yet aint it strange, loads of gamekeepers keep getting caught 'setting them incorrectly'?

Gamekeeper convicted of setting an illegal pole trap | Raptor Persecution Scotland

Oops you forgot again - most soya goes to feed livestock that includes gamebirds

.

.


----------



## jaycee05

I saw that too,poor owl,


----------



## LOLcats

The poor owl


----------



## Spellweaver

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Crikey, God forbid someone's set up a trap incorrectly and admits it. I mean, next we'll get people admitting they have absolutely no possible way of living carbon free and ethical, I mean, how bad would that be, importing soya produce and [email protected] from abroad.


No surprise at all that you're the only person on here who would try to defend a gamekeeper setting illegal traps by saying people buy soya products. 

Along with all right-thinking people, I am glad that someone who could do that and endager wildlife has been convicted. For once, justice has prevailed.

Poor owl - how it must have suffered.


----------



## Rafa

Poor bird.

Glad Mr. Lloyd Webber didn't get away with it. No excuse, no excuse at all for that.


----------



## crazy curtains

Spellweaver said:


> No surprise at all that you're the only person on here who would try to defend a gamekeeper setting illegal traps by saying people buy soya products.
> 
> Along with all right-thinking people, I am glad that someone who could do that and endager wildlife has been convicted. For once, justice has prevailed.
> 
> Poor owl - how it must have suffered.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JANICE199

*Damn evil and barbaric.*


----------



## lilythepink

what a shame. Our birds of prey have enough hazards to contend with without setting traps off to.


----------



## 8tansox

That is so upsetting. That poor bird must have suffered for a long time. I'd like to string up the trapper by his dangly bits and permit him to suffer in agony too. That certainly wouldn't bother me one iota. 

The fine isn't enough either..... Should be a prison sentence at least and a ban on "working" with livestock/animals of any description. If he can't appreciate the beauty of our wild-life, he shouldn't be working against it for sure. Sickening, utterly sickening.


----------



## crazy curtains

We have a little tawny owl that sits on the telegraph pole some 15 ft from the bedroom window-its lovely to hear him in the small hours.
Id be devestated to find him in the same situation.


----------



## noushka05

Spellweaver said:


> No surprise at all that you're the only person on here who would try to defend a gamekeeper setting illegal traps by saying people buy soya products.
> 
> Along with all right-thinking people, I am glad that someone who could do that and endager wildlife has been convicted. For once, justice has prevailed.
> 
> Poor owl - how it must have suffered.


Nope, there was no surprise from me either! - same old same old!!

SL vociferously defends these 'stewards' of our countryside at any given opportunity. And they wonder why the shooting industry has such a bad name when its supporters even jump to the defence of convicted wildlife criminals like this

Its plain to see the only animals people of this mentality value are those they can utilise in some way or another - the rest are merely vermin.



8tansox said:


> That is so upsetting. That poor bird must have suffered for a long time. I'd like to string up the trapper by his dangly bits and permit him to suffer in agony too. That certainly wouldn't bother me one iota.
> 
> The fine isn't enough either..... Should be a prison sentence at least and a ban on "working" with livestock/animals of any description. If he can't appreciate the beauty of our wild-life, he shouldn't be working against it for sure. Sickening, utterly sickening.


Nothing would give me greater pleasure than stringing him up with his dangly bits either!

.



crazy curtains said:


> We have a little tawny owl that sits on the telegraph pole some 15 ft from the bedroom window-its lovely to hear him in the small hours.
> Id be devestated to find him in the same situation.


You are so lucky, they are gorgeous birds. We use to have one in our neighbourhood, I use to get so excited everytime I heard him - sadly I haven't heard him once this year.


----------



## Rafa

I absolutely love owls.

Hearing one at night is such a special sound.

They deserve to be at least left in peace.


----------



## rona

I despair. What a total prat  
That poor bird 

Apparently it wasn't actually on Lloyd Webbers estate though, just that the man sometimes works on his estate.


----------



## crazy curtains

Ive lived here for just over 6 years and I used to feel so blessed-as well as tawny there used to be a barn owl id see hunting the ***** but havent seen that for a year or so now 
There used to be foxes in a den down one of the banks which then dissapeared and was taken over by the first live badger I have ever seen-not sure if thats still there.
Also used to be an abundance of hares in the far fields which got wiped out as there was coursing going on and also roe deer last year.
Seen nothing this year really (not suprised as the farmers have seemed intent on shooting anything that moves this year and last) so was quite pleased to hear tawny back a few weeks ago.


----------



## rona

crazy curtains said:


> Ive lived here for just over 6 years and I used to feel so blessed-as well as tawny there used to be a barn owl id see hunting the ***** but havent seen that for a year or so now
> There used to be foxes in a den down one of the banks which then dissapeared and was taken over by the first live badger I have ever seen-not sure if thats still there.
> Also used to be an abundance of hares in the far fields which got wiped out as there was coursing going on and also roe deer last year.
> Seen nothing this year really (not suprised as the farmers have seemed intent on shooting anything that moves this year and last) so was quite pleased to hear tawny back a few weeks ago.


If you have seen hare coursing, have you called the police?


----------



## crazy curtains

rona said:


> If you have seen hare coursing, have you called the police?


I didnt see it but it was published in the village news letter. 
The neighbours houses over looking the fields reported it


----------



## rona

So have you actually seen what the farmers are shooting?

Hare coursing is usually poachers.


----------



## rona

Does anyone know if Andrew Lloyd Webber shoots?

I can find no reference to him shooting and I think it's very unfair to link him to something like this just for effect


----------



## noushka05

crazy curtains said:


> Ive lived here for just over 6 years and I used to feel so blessed-as well as tawny there used to be a barn owl id see hunting the ***** but havent seen that for a year or so now
> There used to be foxes in a den down one of the banks which then dissapeared and was taken over by the first live badger I have ever seen-not sure if thats still there.
> Also used to be an abundance of hares in the far fields which got wiped out as there was coursing going on and also roe deer last year.
> Seen nothing this year really (not suprised as the farmers have seemed intent on shooting anything that moves this year and last) so was quite pleased to hear tawny back a few weeks ago.


Its shocking that in this day & age some farmers still feel the need to kill anything that moves on their land. And I haven't seen any hares in my area at all this year which is very worrying. Coursing is vile, and the shoot lobby have no morals either. With an 80% decline in the population its a sad state of affairs when they refuse to back the call of conservationists to bring in a closed season to stop hares being killed during the breeding season. Must we shoot Britain

Really hope your tawny owl stays safe CC x


----------



## rona

http://www.gwct.org.uk/media/202687/hares_code_of_practice.pdf

I've only ever known Hare to be shot in early February, immediately after the pheasant shooting season.

I have seen poachers with dogs though at all times of year


----------



## rona

BASC and GWCT publish new code on brown hare control - Shooting UK

"The code, written by BASC and the GWCT, is supported by the Tenant Farmers Association, the National Gamekeepers' Organisation, the Moorland Association, the CLA and the Countryside Alliance."


----------



## rona

*BASC*

Protection of wild hares etc.
We are *unopposed* to the introduction of close seasons for hares

http://archive.scottish.parliament.uk/s3/committees/rae/bills/WANE/documents/BASCformatted.pdf


----------



## Dogbreath

I don't think the Tawny Owl was the Gamekeepers intended victim, more like a Common Buzzard or Goshawk or something of that description. Oh and before everyone starts jumping up and down as I know how excited you can get. I don't agree with killing birds of prey any more than you do. This muppet thinks he's protecting partridge and pheasant for the shoot, when the biggest threats to his birds are poachers and becoming road kill. :mad2:


----------



## lilythepink

noushka05 said:


> Its shocking that in this day & age some farmers still feel the need to kill anything that moves on their land. And I haven't seen any hares in my area at all this year which is very worrying. Coursing is vile, and the shoot lobby have no morals either. With an 80% decline in the population its a sad state of affairs when they refuse to back the call of conservationists to bring in a closed season to stop hares being killed during the breeding season. Must we shoot Britain
> 
> Really hope your tawny owl stays safe CC x


Plenty hares around here but then we are very rural...plenty poachers about too.

It would be 1 thing poachers taking a couple for the pot but disgusting that they just take bets on which dogs can kill the most.

I don't think I have seen any hares on our land but that doesn't mean there aren't any....and they are welcome to stay.


----------



## rona

Thought you might be interested in this

http://www.gwct.org.uk/media/220991/allerton_20thanniversary_report.pdf

Wiltshire and Swindon Biological Records Centre - Brown Hare Appeal
The decline was thought to have occurred because of intensification of farming practices, including increased field sizes which resulted in the grubbing out of hedges, reduction in the variety of crops used and the habit of leaving fields bare in Summer rather than seeding them with grass, leaving the hares with no food.
The decline in game keeping has probably resulted in a rise in the number of predators. Adult hares are very alert with their huge ears and eyes and will normally spot a predator long before it notices them. They can easily outrun their natural terrestrial predators, reaching speeds of up to 45mph. The young are extremely vulnerable to predation; camouflage being their only form of defence. In areas where natural ground cover is scarce, foxes and birds of prey can have a huge impact on their numbers.


----------



## Rafa

It's nice to know there are some good Farmers out there.

I keep my horse on a yard in the Ribble Valley, formerly a working farm and still owned and run by the Farmer.

He keeps two dogs as pets and feeds eleven stray cats every night and allows them to sleep in his hay barn. There are hares and deer on the land and woe betide anyone who allows their dog to chase them.

Last year, we had a few mice in the Feed Room. One silly woman went into a screeching fit when she saw one of the mice one afternoon and a man who was liverying on the yard went in and killed the mouse with a yard brush. He obviously felt quite good about his heroic efforts until word got back to the Farmer.

He immediately came out and gave the Mouse Killer notice to leave.

He said "Nothing dies on my Place".


----------



## LOLcats

Sweety said:


> It's nice to know there are some good Farmers out there.
> 
> I keep my horse on a yard in the Ribble Valley, formerly a working farm and still owned and run by the Farmer.
> 
> He keeps two dogs as pets and feeds eleven stray cats every night and allows them to sleep in his hay barn. There are hares and deer on the land and woe betide anyone who allows their dog to chase them.
> 
> Last year, we had a few mice in the Feed Room. One silly woman went into a screeching fit when she saw one of the mice one afternoon and a man who was liverying on the yard went in and killed the mouse with a yard brush. He obviously felt quite good about his heroic efforts until word got back to the Farmer.
> 
> He immediately came out and gave the Mouse Killer notice to leave.
> 
> He said "Nothing dies on my Place".


That made me all emotional!

How can that woman have a horse and not expect to see mice? :blink:


----------



## noushka05

Dogbreath said:


> I don't think the Tawny Owl was the Gamekeepers intended victim, more like a Common Buzzard or Goshawk or something of that description. Oh and before everyone starts jumping up and down as I know how excited you can get. I don't agree with killing birds of prey any more than you do. This muppet thinks he's protecting partridge and pheasant for the shoot, when the biggest threats to his birds are poachers and becoming road kill. :mad2:


I totally agree, these raptors are a threat to pheasant poults & they like to use a vantage point, like a pole!



lilythepink said:


> Plenty hares around here but then we are very rural...plenty poachers about too.
> 
> It would be 1 thing poachers taking a couple for the pot but disgusting that they just take bets on which dogs can kill the most.
> 
> I don't think I have seen any hares on our land but that doesn't mean there aren't any....and they are welcome to stay.


Its sickening Lily, these people have no morals.

Any wild animal that finds its way on to your land is very lucky indeed



Sweety said:


> It's nice to know there are some good Farmers out there.
> 
> I keep my horse on a yard in the Ribble Valley, formerly a working farm and still owned and run by the Farmer.
> 
> He keeps two dogs as pets and feeds eleven stray cats every night and allows them to sleep in his hay barn. There are hares and deer on the land and woe betide anyone who allows their dog to chase them.
> 
> Last year, we had a few mice in the Feed Room. One silly woman went into a screeching fit when she saw one of the mice one afternoon and a man who was liverying on the yard went in and killed the mouse with a yard brush. He obviously felt quite good about his heroic efforts until word got back to the Farmer.
> 
> He immediately came out and gave the Mouse Killer notice to leave.
> 
> He said "Nothing dies on my Place".


Like Lily above - a true Guardian of our Countryside



rona said:


> http://www.gwct.org.uk/media/202687/hares_code_of_practice.pdf
> 
> I've only ever known Hare to be shot in early February, immediately after the pheasant shooting season.
> 
> I have seen poachers with dogs though at all times of year


But that doesn't mean they are not being shot, theres nothing legal in place to deter them from doing so.

Poachers are vile. I would never deny they are also killing them through out the year.



rona said:


> BASC and GWCT publish new code on brown hare control - Shooting UK
> 
> "The code, written by BASC and the GWCT, is supported by the Tenant Farmers Association, the National Gamekeepers Organisation, the Moorland Association, the CLA and the Countryside Alliance."


Exactly, it was written by the Hunt/shoot lobby with no imput from conservation groups http://www.bluehare.org.uk/2013/04/...ion-new-code-does-not-protect-breeding-hares/

_ As leading animal welfare and wildlife protection organisations that have been campaigning for greater protection of hares in England for a number of years, we have recently seen the code of practice for brown hare management from the British Association for Shooting & Conservation (BASC).

We understand this document has been drawn up by BASC working with farming, game and wildlife shooting organisations.

We would like to register our strong objections to the code for the following reasons

We consider it completely inappropriate that a code of practice to protect hares in England is being drawn up by shooting, farming and landowning organisations with a vested interest in continuing to shoot tens of thousands of hares a year with little restrictions

 The code makes no mention of a closed season for shooting hares and does not even meet the current recommendations for hare protection set out many years ago by both Natural England and the Game & Wildlife Conservation Trust (formerly the Game Conservancy Trust)

 *The code would allow the shooting of hares during February, despite the fact that the Game & Wildlife Conservation Trust clearly indicates that shooting during this period can remove up to 60% of breeding hares*

In view of our serious concerns on this draft document, we believe that the time has now come for DEFRA to take control of this process by giving Natural England the responsibility of drawing up a draft voluntary code for a closed season for hare shooting in England, working closely not only with shooting, farming and landowning organisations, but also with all key animal welfare and wildlife protection organisations in the UK until a statuary close season for hares is introduced.

_



rona said:


> *BASC*
> 
> Protection of wild hares etc.
> We are *unopposed* to the introduction of close seasons for hares
> 
> http://archive.scottish.parliament.uk/s3/committees/rae/bills/WANE/documents/BASCformatted.pdf


That is in _Scotland_ Rona. In England they opposed a close season >>

Hare Preservation Trust

Heartbreaking pic of a hare caught in a gamekeepers snare on that link.

And lets not forget that even in Scotland the shooting fraternity flout the law - infact they are pushing Scotlands iconic Mountain Hare to the brink of extinction- flaming grouse moors - again! 

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...-driving-mountain-hares-to-the-brink.22648639



rona said:


> Thought you might be interested in this
> 
> http://www.gwct.org.uk/media/220991/allerton_20thanniversary_report.pdf
> 
> Wiltshire and Swindon Biological Records Centre - Brown Hare Appeal
> The decline was thought to have occurred because of intensification of farming practices, including increased field sizes which resulted in the grubbing out of hedges, reduction in the variety of crops used and the habit of leaving fields bare in Summer rather than seeding them with grass, leaving the hares with no food.
> The decline in game keeping has probably resulted in a rise in the number of predators. Adult hares are very alert with their huge ears and eyes and will normally spot a predator long before it notices them. They can easily outrun their natural terrestrial predators, reaching speeds of up to 45mph. The young are extremely vulnerable to predation; camouflage being their only form of defence. In areas where natural ground cover is scarce, foxes and birds of prey can have a huge impact on their numbers.


Intensification of agriculture is the root of the decline, predation is a natural part of nature - please bare in mind many of these predated leverets would starve to death anyway as their mothers are shot for 'sport'!

_ Despite its decline, the hare is the only game species in Britain which does not have a shooting close season.* Large, organised shoots in East Anglia during February and March can account for 40% of the entire national brown hare population. And since the breeding season is well under way by February, orphaned leverets are left to die of starvation.* Hares do have a remarkable ability to recover from such slaughter but the welfare implications of these shoots are clearly enormous. _

_As in our previous campaign for a shooting close season we remain willing to accommodate the legitimate needs of farmers for crop protection, but those needs would have to be proven and non-lethal measures such as deterrents shown to have failed. All culling would be done under licence on a case-by-case basis and licences would only be issued during the main breeding season from February to September inclusive under very exceptional circumstances. This would minimise the number of orphaned leverets dying of starvation which has been described as: "one of the country's last great wildlife scandals." In practice, the need for culling should be minimal, since hares are not significant agricultural pests. Otherwise the Species Action Plan of 1995 to double their national population by the year 2010 would have been absurd.

Our total opposition to all persecution and killing of hares for so-called "sport" remains unchanged.

Our proposals for hare protection are surely reasonable and consistent with the values of a modern, civilised society.
_


----------



## rona

Obviously no one else thinks it's disgusting that an innocent mans name has been used to further the cause 

If people can stoop that low..............................


----------



## lennythecloud

rona said:


> Obviously no one else thinks it's disgusting that an innocent mans name has been used to further the cause
> 
> If people can stoop that low..............................


Erm he was employed as a gamekeeper by Andrew Lloyd Webber and any connection to the rich and famous is inevitably going to cause media interest as demonstrated by the BBC's headline on the story - BBC News - Andrew Lloyd Webber gamekeeper fined over owl death . Now unless you're accusing the BBC, the daily mail and even the police of being the new bastions of animal rights activism then I'd suggest the inclusion of his name has little to do with any sort of 'cause' and more to do with his celebrity.


----------



## noushka05

rona said:


> Obviously no one else thinks it's disgusting that an innocent mans name has been used to further the cause
> 
> If people can stoop that low..............................


You appear to be more angry at those who relay a news story than the set that are systematically wiping out our wildlife heritage  My 'cause' is to expose animal cruelty, your cause appears to be to defend the shoot lobby. Its a wrangle you and I have been having for years lol

.

.

.

.


----------



## Knightofalbion

rona said:


> Obviously no one else thinks it's disgusting that an innocent mans name has been used to further the cause
> 
> If people can stoop that low..............................


But this is what happens with recreational/commercial shoots, raptors and other wildlife get 'eliminated'... ALW's gamekeeper wasn't doing anything that countless other gamekeepers are doing, the only difference is that this fellow got caught.

I find it sad and a little bewildering that such a creative, imaginative and sensitive individual (as ALW) should associate with and engage in such a violent, mindless activity. He certainly does not need the money and he surely could find plenty of other things to amuse himself with.


----------



## rona

Knightofalbion said:


> But this is what happens with recreational/commercial shoots, raptors and other wildlife get 'eliminated'... ALW's gamekeeper wasn't doing anything that countless other gamekeepers are doing, the only difference is that this fellow got caught.
> 
> I find it sad and a little bewildering that such a creative, imaginative and sensitive individual (as ALW) should associate with and engage in such a violent, mindless activity. He certainly does not need the money and he surely could find plenty of other things to amuse himself with.


There is nothing to suggest that he was employed as a gamekeeper by ALW. I can find no reference of ALW being in anyway involved in country sports at all.

Can you?

Have you read the report at all? No probably the title as many others will and make the association as you have


----------



## Knightofalbion

rona said:


> There is nothing to suggest that he was employed as a gamekeeper by ALW. I can find no reference of ALW being in anyway involved in country sports at all.
> 
> Can you?
> 
> Have you read the report at all? No probably the title as many others will and make the association as you have


He was employed by Lloyd Webber's estate. From the BBC Hampshire website - He "carried out gamekeeping duties on a self-employed basis"

True, I don't know if ALW personally shoots, but no matter how you dress it up, a gamekeeper has only one function.

Brian May he isn't!


----------



## rona

Knightofalbion said:


> He was employed by Lloyd Webber's estate. From the BBC Hampshire website - He "carried out gamekeeping duties on a self-employed basis"
> 
> True, I don't know if ALW personally shoots, but no matter how you dress it up, a gamekeeper has only one function.
> 
> Brian May he isn't!


You don't think he could self employed and as such was doing some gamekeeping work on one farm while carrying out other duties on others. Many people do a variety of jobs, in fact I believe there are masses more part time keepers than full time. All those must have other work.

I've looked and looked and looked. I still haven't found any link with ALW to any country sports at all.

His wife breeds thoroughbred horses though on the estate. Not really compatible with shooting :nonod:

There is a possibility I suppose that he has tenant farmers or a farm manager that runs a shoot on his land  but I can't find reference to that possibility either


----------



## rona

Knightofalbion said:


> Brian May he isn't!


His interests lie elsewhere and he has his own charitable foundation. He doesn't have to be a wildlife champion to be a decent human being does he?


----------



## Knightofalbion

rona said:


> His interests lie elsewhere and he has his own charitable foundation. He doesn't have to be a wildlife champion to be a decent human being does he?


No, but then he doesn't need to be actively engaging in or allowing blood sports on his land.
He certainly doesn't need the money.

His mother was fiercely opposed to blood sports.


----------



## rona

Knightofalbion said:


> No, but then he doesn't need to be actively engaging in or allowing blood sports on his land.
> He certainly doesn't need the money.
> 
> His mother was fiercely opposed to blood sports.


Have you any proof that any such things happen on his estate?
As I've said, I can find absolutely no reference to it at all


----------



## DoodlesRule

rona said:


> Have you any proof that any such things happen on his estate?
> As I've said, I can find absolutely no reference to it at all


How I read it Rona is this had nothing at all to do with Andrew Lloyd Webber, the trap wasn't even on his land.

However because at some stage (who knows when?!) he happens to have employed some self-employed bloke - quote possibly even doing work that had nothing at all to do with the keeping of game, he could have been putting a fence up or mucking out his chickens for all we know - then by association he is implicated/to blame for the whole horrid episode.

Think I had better give up work, I did not realise that by being responsible for hiring staff I was also culpable for whatever they happen to get up to when not actively in our employ


----------



## rona

DoodlesRule said:


> How I read it Rona is this had nothing at all to do with Andrew Lloyd Webber, the trap wasn't even on his land.
> 
> However because at some stage (who knows when?!) he happens to have employed some self-employed bloke - quote possibly even doing work that had nothing at all to do with the keeping of game, he could have been putting a fence up or mucking out his chickens for all we know - then by association he is implicated/to blame for the whole horrid episode.
> 
> Think I had better give up work, I did not realise that by being responsible for hiring staff I was also culpable for whatever they happen to get up to when not actively in our employ


That's exactly how I've read it.

No one seems to have come up with anything that indicates the ALW participates or even supports country sports.

I find every article is worded very carefully, so as not to attribute blame but still to include his name


----------



## DoodlesRule

rona said:


> That's exactly how I've read it.
> 
> No one seems to have come up with anything that indicates the ALW participates or even supports country sports.
> 
> I find every article is worded very carefully, so as not to attribute blame but still to include his name


Its like the story on the guard dogs the RAF put to sleep, headlines implied they were Prince Williams guard dogs and because he left the RAF they were put down - nothing of the sort they were just on the base where he was posted


----------



## Knightofalbion

rona said:


> Have you any proof that any such things happen on his estate?
> As I've said, I can find absolutely no reference to it at all


"Employed for gamekeeping duties" might be a clue.


----------



## rona

Knightofalbion said:


> "Employed for gamekeeping duties" might be a clue.


On the estate he was prosecuted for.

Can you find any reference apart from this piece about ALW being involved in country sports?

Don't you think the country sports press might mention him if he was? A name is a name whether for or against


----------



## rona

Ooo just seen another report that says he volunteers as a gamekeeper on the estate where the owl was caught 

Weirder and weirder

Still. I'm glad he got prosecuted for causing pain to the owl


----------



## crazy curtains

noushka05 said:


> Its shocking that in this day & age some farmers still feel the need to kill anything that moves on their land. And I haven't seen any hares in my area at all this year which is very worrying. Coursing is vile, and the shoot lobby have no morals either. With an 80% decline in the population its a sad state of affairs when they refuse to back the call of conservationists to bring in a closed season to stop hares being killed during the breeding season. Must we shoot Britain
> 
> Really hope your tawny owl stays safe CC x


Tawny was having a good shout on the telegraph pole about 4 this morning! Must remember to take my phone to bed tonight  hopefully I will catch a shot of him x


----------



## noushka05

rona said:


> On the estate he was prosecuted for.
> 
> Can you find any reference apart from this piece about ALW being involved in country sports?
> 
> Don't you think the country sports press might mention him if he was? A name is a name whether for or against


It says here he volunteers at a part time gamekeeper on ALW's estate Gamekeeper fined after trap kills owl (From Andover Advertiser)

and though I loath to use the DM - heres what they say-

_Stevens is not a member of staff of the estate but does carry out gamekeeping duties on a self-employed basis.

A Crown Prosecution Service spokeswoman said that Stevens, of Quarry Cottages, Sydmonton, Hampshire, was a "gamekeeper on the Sydmonton Court estate"._ 
Gamekeeper fined after owl's death | Mail Online



crazy curtains said:


> Tawny was having a good shout on the telegraph pole about 4 this morning! Must remember to take my phone to bed tonight  hopefully I will catch a shot of him x


Bless him, how lovely. I haven't heard our resident owl for ages now. I hope hes alright & just moved on. It would be great if you could get a pic of yours, although usually when prepared they never appear do they? lol


----------



## Guest

The poor thing! Why do people do this sort of thing?


----------

